# Silverlakes - forecast 90% rain this Saturday



## dawson (Feb 27, 2019)

Right now the weather channel is forecasting 90% chance of rain for this Saturday. 
Rainfall around 1/2 inch .

Is this enough to close Silverlakes this Saturday for State and National Cup ?

With all the other days they have cancelled are they running out of options 
to reschedule ?


----------



## timbuck (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Speed (Feb 27, 2019)

dawson said:


> Right now the weather channel is forecasting 90% chance of rain for this Saturday.
> Rainfall around 1/2 inch .
> 
> Is this enough to close Silverlakes this Saturday for State and National Cup ?
> ...


as of 5:30 they closed oceanside and escondido for this weekend. Rain is in forecast for next Wed/Thurs. Our original games were to start 2/2 and we are yet to play one game


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 27, 2019)

dawson said:


> Right now the weather channel is forecasting 90% chance of rain for this Saturday.
> Rainfall around 1/2 inch .
> 
> Is this enough to close Silverlakes this Saturday for State and National Cup ?
> ...


They could cancel and take the chance of rain with new a date the following week. Understand there are financial investments made by all parties and the fields will suffer. Yet there is a point where the personal lives of the families need to take precedent and not be put on hold. Enough cancellations have been made. So,  just play the games in the rain. And get it done.
*Addendum-there are other non-soccer events at that location on the horizon. They may be forced to proceed.


----------



## MWN (Feb 27, 2019)

What does it matter if a bunch of 12 year olds play their games in the  middle of March v. Late February.  Sure Easter Vacation has some impact, but its State Cup and the rain is outside the control of everybody and we have had terrible luck this year with really good rainfall on Thurs-Sunday.  Do we really want the fields to get trashed?  I say no.  Protect the fields.  People also have to get hotels, etc. and it sucks to have to pay for 2 nights of hotels, when 1 of those nights is for a Sunday that has been cancelled.

Admittedly, my kid's team is National Cup 2001's so we are way off from starting, but if its get's pushed back a week or two or three, its no big deal too me ... I'm still going to be there and enjoying the game, I've only got a few more State/National Cups before he's done (he is a 2003).


----------



## timbuck (Feb 27, 2019)

Orders presidents cup is supposed to have their schedule released today.  We are supposed to play March 30th. Which is the start of our Spring Break.  I hope they announce today that they are pushing us out a week so I can book a trip to Cabo.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 27, 2019)

MWN said:


> What does it matter if a bunch of 12 year olds play their games in the  middle of March v. Late February.  Sure Easter Vacation has some impact, but its State Cup and the rain is outside the control of everybody and we have had terrible luck this year with really good rainfall on Thurs-Sunday.  Do we really want the fields to get trashed?  I say no.  Protect the fields.  People also have to get hotels, etc. and it sucks to have to pay for 2 nights of hotels, when 1 of those nights is for a Sunday that has been cancelled.
> 
> Admittedly, my kid's team is National Cup 2001's so we are way off from starting, but if its get's pushed back a week or two or three, its no big deal too me ... I'm still going to be there and enjoying the game, I've only got a few more State/National Cups before he's done (he is a 2003).


Beach FC is hosting a tourney on 3/23-24 at Silver Lakes. Not much room to keep pushing.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 27, 2019)

And SCDSL Spring Showcase is in Del Mar on March 30-31. 
Are any state/national cup games played at surf cup sports park?


----------



## GunninGopher (Feb 27, 2019)

Due to all of these cancellations with the youngers tournaments, CRL had to move some March 9/10 games to other fields. If something comes up to reschedule those games my daughter's team is hosed. They are booked every weekend and have no place to move games. I'm pretty sure that CRL has to be completed before round 2 of National Cup anyways. I suppose they would play 2 games per day if they had to.


----------



## socalkdg (Feb 27, 2019)

He good news is all theses delays allowed my daughters broken hand to heal.  Much needed for a goal keeper.  Bad news is now interfering with start of SCNPL spring league.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Feb 28, 2019)

When do you think they will make a decision about Silverlakes?


----------



## SoccerMom05 (Feb 28, 2019)

Calisoccer11 said:


> When do you think they will make a decision about Silverlakes?


I called CalSouth yesterday because we are at Galway this weekend and they didn't have any cancellations except SoCal Complex and Ryan Park are cancelled. Our families need to know cause some booked hotels and they would have to cancel today


----------



## timbuck (Feb 28, 2019)

They pushed back the announcement of the olders schedule until 3/8.  Was supposed to be yesterday.
Gonna mess up my Spring Break planning.  Hope the plane tickets I'm looking at dont jump too much by next week.


----------



## Primetime (Feb 28, 2019)

Another issue is State/national Cup is the end of the season for most teams so with it being prolonged it’s hard to reset for the next season. Coaches and TMs have to start rolling out next seasons budget and get monthly payments started.   Not to mention any roster changes needing to be made.


----------



## Hired Gun (Feb 28, 2019)

timbuck said:


> And SCDSL Spring Showcase is in Del Mar on March 30-31.
> Are any state/national cup games played at surf cup sports park?


DA/DPL Showcase in at Polo Fields in Del Mar this weekend - will they close fields due to rain?  Many traveling from out of state.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Feb 28, 2019)

Cal South should just cancel National Cup this year and refund teams their money.  I don't see the rain letting up anytime soon!!


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Feb 28, 2019)

Hired Gun said:


> DA/DPL Showcase in at Polo Fields in Del Mar this weekend - will they close fields due to rain?  Many traveling from out of state.


I remember one year playing in the pouring rain at the Polo Fields.  The parking lots were an absolute muddy mess.  Don't wear any nice shoes.  lol


----------



## Soccer Cat (Feb 28, 2019)

Anybody have any insight on how much rain Gallway  can handle before they cancel games?  We play there Saturday afternoon and Sunday morning.  I would hate to drive all the way there and have the game cancelled.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 28, 2019)

Hired Gun said:


> DA/DPL Showcase in at Polo Fields in Del Mar this weekend - will they close fields due to rain?  Many traveling from out of state.


DA games at the Polo fields this weekend and there was suggestion that games would be cancelled, but not confirmed.


----------



## Hired Gun (Feb 28, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> DA games at the Polo fields this weekend and there was suggestion that games would be cancelled, but not confirmed.


They need to act on this quick as there are a lot of out of staters that have air and hotel reservations...


----------



## Hired Gun (Feb 28, 2019)

Calisoccer11 said:


> I remember one year playing in the pouring rain at the Polo Fields.  The parking lots were an absolute muddy mess.  Don't wear any nice shoes.  lol


Yes - remember I was in that parking lot swamp - I think I still have caked on my on my truck from that event...


----------



## GunninGopher (Feb 28, 2019)

I think people need to get ready to play these younger's state/national cup games at Lancaster, where there is probably less of a reschedule conflict and also less likely to be rained out.

I think this would be preferable to bumping CRL and older's National Cup games to alternate dates/venues.


----------



## Tea and Busquets (Feb 28, 2019)

Soccer Cat said:


> Anybody have any insight on how much rain Gallway  can handle before they cancel games?  We play there Saturday afternoon and Sunday morning.  I would hate to drive all the way there and have the game cancelled.


Not a lot in our experience.  I wouldn't bet on your Sunday games going ahead.


----------



## pitchplease (Mar 1, 2019)

We were scheduled to play this weekend at the Polo fields for the girls DA "showcase." They told us not to bother coming from out of state. There is little chance we would be playing...per our director. A lot of us were in nonrefundable hotels, etc. Good times!


----------



## ToonArmy (Mar 1, 2019)

pitchplease said:


> We were scheduled to play this weekend at the Polo fields for the girls DA "showcase." They told us not to bother coming from out of state. There is little chance we would be playing...per our director. A lot of us were in nonrefundable hotels, etc. Good times!


Yep our game vs an out of state club at Polo fields has already been cancelled.


----------



## MWN (Mar 1, 2019)

Soccer Cat said:


> Anybody have any insight on how much rain Gallway  can handle before they cancel games?  We play there Saturday afternoon and Sunday morning.  I would hate to drive all the way there and have the game cancelled.


Galway's fields can take rain for the most part.  The parking at Galway cannot, so bring shoes that can take some slipping and sliding in the mud, plastic bags for the interior of the car and a tow rope, just in case.


----------



## MWN (Mar 1, 2019)

pitchplease said:


> We were scheduled to play this weekend at the Polo fields for the girls DA "showcase." They told us not to bother coming from out of state. There is little chance we would be playing...per our director. A lot of us were in nonrefundable hotels, etc. Good times!


Nonrefundable hotels during an "El Nino" year is right up there with spitting into the wind and looking up Wonder Woman's skirt.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 1, 2019)

MWN said:


> Nonrefundable hotels during an "El Nino" year is right up there with spitting into the wind and looking up Wonder Woman's skirt.


I have no idea what that means.   But I like it and I’m going to try and find a way to fit it into more conversations.


----------



## Desert Hound (Mar 1, 2019)

pitchplease said:


> We were scheduled to play this weekend at the Polo fields for the girls DA "showcase." They told us not to bother coming from out of state. There is little chance we would be playing...per our director. A lot of us were in nonrefundable hotels, etc. Good times!


Some hotels are NOT allowing cancellations, but have allowed the reservations to be moved back since we will be out again in March. 

But hell weather happens. I would prefer to pay a night cancellation fee vs driving out and paying 2 nights, buses, meals, etc.


----------



## CopaMundial (Mar 1, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> Yep our game vs an out of state club at Polo fields has already been cancelled.


All DPL and DA games canceled at Polo fields this weekend. 

At this point, I would like to see CalSouth and State Cup officials be proactive and do the same. Galway is going to be a MESS! It starts raining tonight at 3AM and doesn't stop till Sunday afternoon. Crazy weather this year!


----------



## futboldad1 (Mar 1, 2019)

CopaMundial said:


> All DPL and DA games canceled at Polo fields this weekend.
> 
> At this point, I would like to see CalSouth and State Cup officials be proactive and do the same. Galway is going to be a MESS! It starts raining tonight at 3AM and doesn't stop till Sunday afternoon. Crazy weather this year!


Why? Because of the parking lots? Because parents will get wet? There is less than a half inch of total rain forecast across Friday, Saturday and Sunday combined. If it doesn't affect play with saturated fields then why cancel?


----------



## Threeyardsback (Mar 1, 2019)

It will be a mess, but I think that they will play through it.  Weather is calling for a little over 1/4" to 1/2" of rain between tonight and tomorrow  afternoon.  These games and the parking lot will be a mess indeed.  Sunday on the other hand may turn out to be a bit better.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 1, 2019)

CopaMundial said:


> All DPL and DA games canceled at Polo fields this weekend.
> 
> At this point, I would like to see CalSouth and State Cup officials be proactive and do the same. Galway is going to be a MESS! It starts raining tonight at 3AM and doesn't stop till Sunday afternoon. Crazy weather this year!


My oldest just informed me that her DA game was cancelled. It is a crazy year for weather. They now have 4 games to make up.


----------



## TangoCity (Mar 1, 2019)

pitchplease said:


> We were scheduled to play this weekend at the Polo fields for the girls DA "showcase." They told us not to bother coming from out of state. There is little chance we would be playing...per our director. A lot of us were in nonrefundable hotels, etc. Good times!


The joys of DA.


----------



## SoccerMom05 (Mar 1, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> Why? Because of the parking lots? Because parents will get wet? There is less than a half inch of total rain forecast across Friday, Saturday and Sunday combined. If it doesn't affect play with saturated fields then why cancel?


Agree. We don't practice any of our practices because of rain ever in


pitchplease said:


> We were scheduled to play this weekend at the Polo fields for the girls DA "showcase." They told us not to bother coming from out of state. There is little chance we would be playing...per our director. A lot of us were in nonrefundable hotels, etc. Good times!


So if the tournament is cancelling and they have contracts with the hotels don't the hotels honor the cancellation with no charges?


----------



## Desert Hound (Mar 1, 2019)

SoccerMom05 said:


> So if the tournament is cancelling and they have contracts with the hotels don't the hotels honor the cancellation with no charges?


That is not the way booking hotels work. You can normally cancel a few days out without issue (individually) without charge. But when a hotel holds a lot of rooms for an event, a last minute cancellation costs them a ton of money. Therefore they have to charge...generally speaking.


----------



## CopaMundial (Mar 1, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> Why? Because of the parking lots? Because parents will get wet? There is less than a half inch of total rain forecast across Friday, Saturday and Sunday combined. If it doesn't affect play with saturated fields then why cancel?


Same! We've got a ton of games to make up. Going to be an extra long season it seems.


----------



## CopaMundial (Mar 1, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> Why? Because of the parking lots? Because parents will get wet? There is less than a half inch of total rain forecast across Friday, Saturday and Sunday combined. If it doesn't affect play with saturated fields then why cancel?


Who cares about getting wet. But not everyone drives an SUV and that parking lot is notorious for being crap in rain. Also, it's pretty east of temecula and a lot of people have to take miles of freeway in rainy conditions to get there, with a two lane road in and out. And depending on what weather report you look at, it can range from 1/4 to over an inch. I guess they are chancing it and I hope it works out. Just rough if they cancel tomorrow AM, after parents are enroute or spent money on hotels and travel costs. All I care is that they stick to it at this point and don't make a decision to "spare their fields".


----------



## SoccerMom05 (Mar 1, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> That is not the way booking hotels work. You can normally cancel a few days out without issue (individually) without charge. But when a hotel holds a lot of rooms for an event, a last minute cancellation costs them a ton of money. Therefore they have to charge...generally speaking.


I never knew that. That is so unfortunate. Thanks for sharing


----------



## GunninGopher (Mar 1, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> That is not the way booking hotels work. You can normally cancel a few days out without issue (individually) without charge. But when a hotel holds a lot of rooms for an event, a last minute cancellation costs them a ton of money. Therefore they have to charge...generally speaking.


That is one advantage of the play and stay system. If the event has reschedules or cancellations, you usually are off the hook.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2019)

SoccerMom05 said:


> I never knew that. That is so unfortunate. Thanks for sharing


My brother in law used to be an accountant at a luxury hotel.  He had some interesting stories about what you could do with an empty hotel room, money-laundering wise.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

A few years ago while driving out to Temecula from norh OC in the driving rain we saw an accident of the other side of the freeway and a yellow tarp covering a body. We got to the field and they cancelled the game.
Everyone drive safe this weekend.


----------



## Threeyardsback (Mar 2, 2019)

They are playing at both Galway and Silverlakes today. Bring boots


----------



## Hank Walker (Mar 2, 2019)

Just got back from Galway Downs and the parking lot was mud soup.  Saw a car with its wheels a foot deep into the mud and spinning and there was no way it was getting out. Saw a middle aged dad loaded down with gear slip on the mud, fall, curse and head back to his car. I understand that field space is hard to come by, but if you can't deliver fields AND acceptable parking, seems like the event should be elsewhere.


----------



## CaliKlines (Mar 2, 2019)

Hank Walker said:


> Just got back from Galway Downs and the parking lot was mud soup.  Saw a car with its wheels a foot deep into the mud and spinning and there was no way it was getting out. Saw a middle aged dad loaded down with gear slip on the mud, fall, curse and head back to his car. I understand that field space is hard to come by, but if you can't deliver fields AND acceptable parking, seems like the event should be elsewhere.


I was just out at SL finishing a 3 finger pour of a nice Blanton’s on the rocks while watching the She Believes Cup in the dry and warm Fieldhouse. Somewhat different experience.


----------



## CopaMundial (Mar 2, 2019)

Hank Walker said:


> Just got back from Galway Downs and the parking lot was mud soup.  Saw a car with its wheels a foot deep into the mud and spinning and there was no way it was getting out. Saw a middle aged dad loaded down with gear slip on the mud, fall, curse and head back to his car. I understand that field space is hard to come by, but if you can't deliver fields AND acceptable parking, seems like the event should be elsewhere.


Galway parking was a freakin joke. Fields were hit or miss. Some not so bad, others a pig sty. But parking was outright ludicrous and still charging 8 bucks a pop. No drop off because cars were stuck. There has to be something these dirt lots can do to help in these situations. Hay, shell, gravel. Something. They charge a grip for parking and yet here you have people tramping through knee deep sludge. As figured, it's not about the fields, it's about the parking. 99% of the time.


----------



## Soccer Cat (Mar 3, 2019)

CopaMundial said:


> Galway parking was a freakin joke. Fields were hit or miss. Some not so bad, others a pig sty. But parking was outright ludicrous and still charging 8 bucks a pop. No drop off because cars were stuck. There has to be something these dirt lots can do to help in these situations. Hay, shell, gravel. Something. They charge a grip for parking and yet here you have people tramping through knee deep sludge. As figured, it's not about the fields, it's about the parking. 99% of the time.


You were only charged $8 for parking?!  We were charged $10, both yesterday and today.  I agree it was a huge mess, the parking lot and the fields..like a swamp.  There were kids slipping all over during the games.  Thankful we won’t have any more games there!


----------



## Lambchop (Mar 3, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> Why? Because of the parking lots? Because parents will get wet? There is less than a half inch of total rain forecast across Friday, Saturday and Sunday combined. If it doesn't affect play with saturated fields then why cancel?


It's the fields.  They don't care about the amount of rain, it is the accumulated saturation of the fields.  Too many events scheduled to have the fields torn up. As far as parents getting wet, that is a pretty dumb statement.  You don't think by the time your player makes a DA or DPL team that the parents haven't sat through rain, wind, near freezing temperatures, and heat well over a hundred? You name it they have done it and so have their players.


----------



## futboldad1 (Mar 3, 2019)

Lambchop said:


> It's the fields.  They don't care about the amount of rain, it is the accumulated saturation of the fields.  Too many events scheduled to have the fields torn up. As far as parents getting wet, that is a pretty dumb statement.  You don't think by the time your player makes a DA or DPL team that the parents haven't sat through rain, wind, near freezing temperatures, and heat well over a hundred? You name it they have done it and so have their players.


You call what I said "dumb" when you couldn't read (or comprehend) what was written. Classic stuff, Lambchop.  I specifically spoke about 1/4 to 1/2 inch of rain not being enough to saturate the field which I why I questioned why people wanted the games canceled. By all accounts they were in great shape, which leads to me ask that you please stop trolling.


----------



## Surf Zombie (Mar 3, 2019)

Lambchop said:


> It's the fields.  They don't care about the amount of rain, it is the accumulated saturation of the fields.  Too many events scheduled to have the fields torn up. As far as parents getting wet, that is a pretty dumb statement.  You don't think by the time your player makes a DA or DPL team that the parents haven't sat through rain, wind, near freezing temperatures, and heat well over a hundred? You name it they have done it and so have their players.


Off topic, but the “near freezing temperatures” part made me laugh. 

My 2007’s tournament got cancelled because the field was frozen under three inches of ice. Girls had a bit of fun none the less.


----------



## Soccer_newbie (Mar 4, 2019)

CopaMundial said:


> Galway parking was a freakin joke. Fields were hit or miss. Some not so bad, others a pig sty. But parking was outright ludicrous and still charging 8 bucks a pop. No drop off because cars were stuck. There has to be something these dirt lots can do to help in these situations. Hay, shell, gravel. Something. They charge a grip for parking and yet here you have people tramping through knee deep sludge. As figured, it's not about the fields, it's about the parking. 99% of the time.


You were only charged $8?!?  We were charged $10 and that was for just my husband to drop me and my DS off.  And we couldn't even get dropped off close to the field.  We had to "park" where all the cars were parking and my DS and I had to walk through the muddy pit where I had to tell her to walk all the way to the side near the sloping side because there was a car slipping and sliding in the mud trying to leave the parking lot almost hitting the post.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Mar 4, 2019)

i had never seen people pushing water off a field at a soccer game (at Silverlakes)- never the less while the actual game was being played.  #commitment


----------



## CaliKlines (Mar 4, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> i had never seen people pushing water off a field at a soccer game (at Silverlakes)- never the less while the actual game was being played.  #commitment


Silverlakes crews really go the extra mile to make the fields playable. I’ve seen them mechanically aerating fields in between matches at some events as well. #keepingitreal


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Mar 4, 2019)

CaliKlines said:


> Silverlakes crews really go the extra mile to make the fields playable. I’ve seen them mechanically aerating fields in between matches at some events as well. #keepingitreal


they did what they could but to make them "playable", some fields were better than others, but some were trashed by the end of the day.


----------



## MWN (Mar 4, 2019)

CaliKlines said:


> Silverlakes crews really go the extra mile to make the fields playable. I’ve seen them mechanically aerating fields in between matches at some events as well. #keepingitreal


Your parking dollars at work.


----------



## CaliKlines (Mar 4, 2019)

MWN said:


> Your parking dollars at work.


That and the asphalt parking lots, and the hard packed gravel lots. I've never heard the same muddy horror stories about parking as I do about Galway and DelMar Polo Fields. Maybe they sunk the parking $ back into a better drainage system for the patrons at SilverLakes?


----------



## MWN (Mar 4, 2019)

CaliKlines said:


> That and the asphalt parking lots, and the hard packed gravel lots. I've never heard the same muddy horror stories about parking as I do about Galway and DelMar Polo Fields. Maybe they sunk the parking $ back into a better drainage system for the patrons at SilverLakes?


Del Mar and Galway Downs are technically converted "polo grounds" that must continue a resemblance of being an equestrian property.  Developing a asphalt parking lot at Del Mar is probably prohibited.  Galway Downs has an even bigger problem.  Its about 240 acres total, with the "polo fields" that are used for soccer occupying about 40 acres.  Parking is in the cross-country area, which has jumps and other obstacles.  If Galway Downs were to asphalt over that area, the neighbors would cry foul.  Back in 2012, Galway withdrew its application for athletic fields, lights, etc. (https://www.pe.com/2012/01/24/temecula-athletic-fields-no-longer-set-for-galway-downs/ ), its now operating with a hand-shake agreement with the County of Riverside.  Lights and permanent parking would likely be going too far.


----------

